# Mexican Beer recipe



## diesel (Sep 16, 2012)

I would like to brew a Mexican style beer.  Negro Modelo, Corona, XX.  One of those types.  Anyone have a good recipe.  I would like an all grain recipe and the batch size is 6 gallons.  I would like an ale but I do have the ability to lager.

Open to suggestions. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## diesel (Sep 17, 2012)

I think I have made my mind up.  I am going to do a Kolsch or a blond ale.  That should be a nice light beer.  I am looking for something pretty drinkable for the new "craft beer" drinkers in my circle.

thanks.


----------



## bdawg (Sep 17, 2012)

10 lbs German Pilsner Malt  (or 6 lbs Pilsner Dry Malt Extract)

1.5 oz Hallertaur @60 mins

.5 oz Hallertaur @5 mins

White Labs WLP029 German Ale yeast  (2 L starter)

1 whirlfloc tab or 1 tsp irish moss at 10 mins left in the boil

Ferment cool 2 - 3 weeks at 60-62F, then lager for 2 months at 35F

These beers are simplicity itself.  It is the yeast strain and the lagering that is crucial for producing the proper flavor profile of a good Kolsch.

HTH & Enjoy!


----------



## diesel (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks BDawg.  I am going to use that recipe.  However, I was here last night..

http://wiki.homebrewersassociation.org/ImperialOatmealStout


and completely changed direction.  I figured that since the holidays are approaching fast that I should go ahead an brew something for the cooler days.  Just picked up the ingredients about an hour ago.  Will probably brew on Sunday morning.

Lagering for 2 months is a long time to wait.. Maybe when I get a bigger fridge I can do a larger batch.  Start in the spring so it will be ready for summer next year.

thanks again.

Aaron.


----------



## bdawg (Sep 22, 2012)

No worries. 

Here's a Blonde Ale recipe that is quicker that I think you might like, too:

Notice that there are a ton of hops but they are all late in the boil, yielding a lot of citrusy/piney hop flavor and aroma.  This is called "hop bursting". Also, it's bittered with a small addition of clean, Noble or Noble-type hops to privide clean, mild bitterness.

10 lbs American 2 row  (or 6 lbs Pale LME) (10 lbs Maris Otter works great too)

1 lb Crystal 10

1 oz Sterling or Mt. Hood or Crystal or Hallertaur @ 60 mins  (use 4 AAUs => 1 oz of 4% AA, or 0.8 oz at 5% AA -  ie, 4.0 divided by AA% gives number of oz to use)

1 oz Citra @ 15

1 oz Amarillo @ 10

1 oz Chinook @ 5

1 oz Cascade @ flame out

1 oz Chinook dry

1 oz Cascade dry

1 tsp Irish moss @15

US-05 or Wyeast 1056 or WLP001

2 weeks primary (65-67F), dry hop for a week, then prime with 3/4 cup corn sugar and bottle

HTH-

PS- you will soak up a ton of water with all these hops, esp if they are whole flowers.  make sure you account for this by adding a bit extra (a half to 3/4 gallon) water to compensate


----------



## diesel (Sep 22, 2012)

Awesome.  

I have been looking at the blondes and the Kolsch recipes.  I think I might make this my next recipe.  I have buddy who was very interested in brewing, he called and said he just got the book how to brew.  He is coming over tomorrow to help w/ the Oatmeal stout brew.  I will tell him about the blond recipe which I think will also be a good one for his first beer.  Most of my friends don't drink craft brews and the ones that do are not brewing yet.  I am working on fixing that on a daily basis. 

thanks again for all the help.

Aaron.


----------



## diesel (Oct 1, 2012)

Here is a shot of the Imperial Oatmeal Stout.  Long way from a corona haha.  But, I am excited about it.  It hit the OG pretty much spot on.  1.088

This picture is from about 4 days in the fermentation.  I have a temp regulator on the fridge and it is set at 64degs. 













IMG_20120925_114115.jpg



__ diesel
__ Oct 1, 2012






Brew day setup..

I even tried fly sparging.. wasn't hard at all.













IMG_20120923_153126.jpg



__ diesel
__ Oct 1, 2012






thanks for looking.

Aaron.


----------



## jesalba (Oct 29, 2013)

INGREDIENTS:

1/2 cup fresh lime juice

12 ounce bottle beer

1-2 dash worcestershire sauce

1/2 dash tobasco sauce

1/2 lime

DIRECTIONS:

Mix bottle beer and lime juice,pour it in salt rim glass, add lime on top of it and in the end, add tobasco and worcestershire sauce. Your beer is ready


----------

